

Oracle Office, MySQL, and other dreams - ableal
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=1606

======
ableal
I'm compelled to quote, from the author's previous post (on Linux vs. Unix,
<http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=1602> ), this parenthetical remark:

 _of course, the smart thing to do - working directly with AIX local devices -
is a lot like hanging wallpaper in the dark_

Wish it wouldn't also describe so many other computer-related activities ...

